# Ariens with EFI?



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everybody. I've been a member for a couple of years but this is my first post. I have been moving snow from my driveway for the past 15 years with a John Deere 826D, it's been trouble free but it's time to upgrade. I would like to clear the snow with a normal pace instead of slow stepping. The driveway is about 150'x20' with parking at the end for 4 vehicles and about 600 sq.ft of gravel from the end of driveway to the road. I also have to deal with 3' deep EOD. I am considering the Ariens 28" Hydro Pro and that brings me to my question about the very small fuel tank. I checked the owners manual and it states .5 gallons. I know the previous year before EFI the tank on the 420cc was about 1.5 gallons. I do understand that EFI is more efficient but my concern is having to fuel up every 45 minutes. I tried Ariens tech support and the answer was run time was variable based on conditions. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks, SW


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If you're worried about runtime, consider the non-hydro Pro 28 or 32. Those still have the 420cc Briggs (instead of the 420cc EFI LCT) wtih the 1.5 gallon tank.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

rslifkin said:


> If you're worried about runtime, consider the non-hydro Pro 28 or 32. Those still have the 420cc Briggs (instead of the 420cc EFI LCT) wtih the 1.5 gallon tank.


The 28" is on my short list. My current snowblower is 26" and that has been OK, I just need more power and taller housing.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I changed my fuel tank from the spec 3 liter (0.79 US gallons) stock to the 6 liter B&S tank. I found the 3 liter tank would only hold 2.5 liters and may last 45 mins or probably less in heavy snow but longer in light snow. If the LCT engine with EFI is now spec'd at 0.5 US gallons it is only 1.9 liters. So expect to fill up often. I can easily put 6 liters in the B&S fuel tank which makes it at least a 1.59 US gallon tank. The way the tank is made there is an air bleed (at the front) from the main opening to the surrounding tank so filling slowly you can put more than 6 liters in safely. 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

sidewinder said:


> The 28" is on my short list. My current snowblower is 26" and that has been OK, I just need more power and taller housing.


I know this is a duplicate thread and commented on the related thread as well. Love those old Deer’s nice well built machines and who doesn’t like the signature green and yellow paint scheme. That being said there are many excellent machines out there of course Hondas, Simplicity Signature Pros, Toro’s redesigned HD machines are certainly worth a look, now with steel chutes, more engine choices, LED lights and a manual chute control second to none. Personally I would go with the Ariens Disc drive Pro 28 and be done. You will be happy with this machine good bang for your buck considering what you’re getting. Always try to get behind and play with the controls of any machine before buying just to make sure it feels right. All the best and good luck!


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

That's an awfully small tank. I wonder if EFI is that more efficient on small engines.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for that info. I agree 45 minutes is not enough time. I've spoke with 4 different dealers local and across the county and pretty much got 4 different answers. Nobody wants to talk minutes or even make a guess.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, that older Deere is very well built and I kind of remember checking the serial number a few years ago and it was built by Ariens. I have looked at Honda snowblowers, especially like the engine. I've had a tiller and pressure washer with the GX version and they're very reliable with regular maintenance. I am leaning towards the Ariens, I just like the way they're built and the long term availability of parts if needed.


----------



## Rockhopper10! (Nov 9, 2017)

I owned a old 824 for 15 years, last winter I purchased a new Platinum SHO EFI 24 - I notice no difference in the run time on the gas tank.


I get at 90 - 120 Minutes from a tank.


Love it!


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

Rockhopper10! said:


> I owned a old 824 for 15 years, last winter I purchased a new Platinum SHO EFI 24 - I notice no difference in the run time on the gas tank.
> 
> 
> I get at 90 - 120 Minutes from a tank.
> ...


That is good to hear. Depending on the temperature and windchill, 90 minutes or more is about time for a break anyway. I've heard second hand stories about people having to refill after 30 minutes and that is why I started this post. Thanks.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/s...blower-Provides-Smart-Engine-Performance.html I had a friend that bought a pressure washer that was a POC We had to take the EFI off and put a carb on it. I am not sold on this deal. https://www.snowblowersdirect.com/s...blower-Provides-Smart-Engine-Performance.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Rockhopper10! said:


> I owned a old 824 for 15 years, last winter I purchased a new Platinum SHO EFI 24 - I notice no difference in the run time on the gas tank.
> 
> I get at 90 - 120 Minutes from a tank.
> 
> Love it!



It looks like the 24 EFI has a 369cc engine, vs the 420cc in the 28 EFI. Do you know the tank size in your 24 EFI? It might be different than the 28 machine being considered.


----------



## Rockhopper10! (Nov 9, 2017)

sorry - not sure how big the tank is - I bought it last winter - can't find the specs on the website.


----------



## sidewinder (Jan 3, 2016)

Rockhopper10! said:


> sorry - not sure how big the tank is - I bought it last winter - can't find the specs on the website.


If your 24 SHO EFI is model 921053, then the fuel tank capacity is 3.2 qts.


----------

